# Dread's VRT, Phase IV



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Ok so I have been hard at work for a couple months.. New motor, new tranny, new turbo, new wheels, and alot of money. First I'll share the story to go along with it, if you want pix just skip to the end








So I drove my GolfKart (yea thats its name) down to Oregon last summer and was playing around, managed to hit 30psi on accident.. Thank god for methanol huh? I thought I fuked the motor up pretty bad because after that and I had hard vibrations for the 2k mile ride home.. I took it easy and it drove home with no problems other than rattling my arms numb.. I checked compression and a dozen other things when I got home and couldent figure out what I done.. Figured I might of bent a rod or something else internally to throw the balance off.. Since I had an oil leak anywase I decided I'd do a whole rebuild on the motor.. 
Started pricing parts for the motor rebuild when I came across a new Schimmel 3.0L longblock w/8.5:1 compression for sale at a price too good to pass up.. I got my new motor home and started ripping out my old 2.8L when I discovered that I had sheered off both bolts into the transmission from my VF Engineering Dog bone mount and half of the mount was missing







Well guess I found the source of the vibrations doh! Oah well, since the 2.8L was internally fine I sold it for a good price and it made my new Schimmel deal even better http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif To top it off ECS is kindly going to Warranty my Dogbone mount, just need to get off my ass and drop it in the mail.. but cheers to great customer service








So then I am tearing my T3/T4 off my downpipe when I break 2 more bolts off, I broke one off last time I took it off and welded a stud back in after a great amount of work.. I started looking arround and picked up a full T4E P-Trim w/.70AR hotside and .60AR compressor housing practically new for the cost of a new T3 hotside from ATP, then sold my T3/T4 for $180 on craigslist in like 30 mins. Nice upgrade and when I go to a bigger turbo in the future I wont need to modify my downpipe at all.
After that I traded my O2J w/Quafie, Southbend, and TDI 5th to a kid locally for his Kraftswerk O2M that was built for Mike Potterman (parts4vws).. It came with a bunch of goodies, including Quafie & Raxles.
Other than all that, lets see.. Ive got alot of stuff powder coated and did DIY ceramic coating that turned out quite excellent.. I am tucking the wiring harness, removing secondary water pump and expansion tank, running evans at 0psi w/70degree thermostat and standalone oil cooling setup with all stainless steel coolant/fuel/oil lines. Redoing all my charge pipes, stealth like.. I also picked up some stock golf front and rear valences for free and I am going to put an aero stealth muffler on with a downturn tip.. sleepy








Oah yea, I also picked up a set of 19x8 OZ Superleggeras for half what I had expected to pay..








ok so there ya go, I am full of expectations and excitement.. Here are some select photos for you guys, if you want more or higher detail go to my website http://www.nayr.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Here is what we started out with, First the old motor & tranny then the old wiring mess...








And this is what its evolving into:

















































_Modified by dreadlocks at 9:46 PM 3-25-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Dread's VRT, Phase IV (dreadlocks)*

Heh cool to see where potterman's tranney ended up








Lengthen those gears and have some fun with that bitch !


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Dread's VRT, Phase IV (PhReE)*

i sometimes wish for a mk4 just to have the easy ability of an O2m and a factory wideband!!!


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

yea I am going to score some of those euro ring n pinions and lengthen this thing the next time the motor is out.
Its going to be nice not constantly worrying my tranny could explode at any moment


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

clean


----------



## vrturbojake (Sep 23, 2002)

*Re: (.therealvrt)*

Glad to see this motor getting some good stuff bolted to it. Hope you enjoy it as much as I did! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds awesome.
topic watched.


----------



## meadxc2 (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_Sounds awesome.
topic watched.

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. one damn clean setup...
~Patrick


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

shi t has been going slow last few weekends with March Madness and typical march weather here in Colorado.
Right now I am stuck on my oil return, couldn't find a 23/32 size drill bit locally for -10 NPT tap so I ordered one.. should be here tomorrow. Once I have the oil return for the turbo taped and done I'll be ready to drop the motor back in.. Then its off to fab up new discrete charge pipes, install oil cooler core and hack up exhaust.
in the mean time Ive power washed about 20lbs of oil out of the engine bay and snapped some pix of the shiny forged pistons. (yea Ive been doing alot huh?)
















Goal is to have it "running" by my birthday, the 20th of this month.. time to get to it!


----------



## VOLKS-MAN (Oct 7, 2000)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Love the finish on the trans.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Got the oil return done, and the motor back in..


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

looks good, i know that once you start tearing an engine apart that it can get expensive very fast, not necessarily on repair parts but on stuff that you want because of goals you have already set


_Modified by KubotaPowered at 9:54 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## LISTO14 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: (KubotaPowered)*

Clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

This car shows the evolution of my life over the last few years, lol.. first time I built all this I was dirt poor and used what I could get my hands on. And it showed.
now for the couple years I been making good money and finally get to do this the way I would have if I could of from the beginning.. Ive ditched everything I started with, except the fueling and that'll be getting upgraded soon..
here is the mess I started with, for reference
















Next up is to finish up the wire tuck, only things that didnt reach were 2 plugs for starter & tranny.. almost too easy. Once I have it rewired its getting towed to buddy's back yard shop to weld up charge pipes, downpipe and mount the oil cooler.
Next toy on the list, ordering a Synchronic BOV


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Got some plumbing bits from summit and started mocking up the lines.. I also de-tagged and re-dyed my radiator support.. Still have a bit of work to do, next weekend I start fabing up the charge pipes!


































_Modified by dreadlocks at 1:25 AM 4-16-2008_


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Very clean set up.... IM in the process of doing the same thing, just started today


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

thanks man, Ive been watching you for a while now.. If only I had yer welding abilities, sigh. cant wait to see what ya come up with.
so the goal of my birthday is scraped, shooting for end of the month or very early may, w/final touches and dyno in time for VWOTG.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Happy 420 everyone!


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

so VF Engineering will not warranty my dog bone motor mount, if you ask me its bull**** and flaw in the design. 
I would not recommend anyone run a VFE Dogbone mount on a high torque vehicle (>450ft lbs) as you will likely sheer off the bolts going into the transmission and loose half the mount and bushing. (ECS said they had heard of it happening before) 
ECS has been good to work with so far and has been been brainstorming to help me come up with a solution. I think the current plan is to take the pendulum piece from the VFE mount and a chunk of aluminum and weld them together into a solid mount. Then drill out and re-tap the holes to a larger diameter and rock a custom solid dog bone mount.








I got my new Synapse Synchronic BOV in the mail and the finishing pieces to my air intake. Currently shipping is a 1 bar wg spring, v-band flange for DP and 2.5" ss tubing for charge pipes.
in the home stretch now, just tying up loose ends.. been over 2 months since I had the pleasure of driving it.. starting to get that itch.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_Got the oil return done, and the motor back in..










I thought you should never put a 90 degree bend at the bottom of an oil return, iirc, it screws up how they drain, which means high oil pressure in the turbo, which leads to seal failure.
anyone wanna correct me on this one?


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

it drains via gravity, and should not be at any pressure.. its -4an going into the turbo and -10an coming out.. 
I think what you are referring to is applicable when the point of return could possibly be flooded and cause the return line to back-up and results in a pressure build up as it'll take more than gravity for the oil to purge that line. If you were draining into the back of your oil pan, as is typical, this could happen under acceleration. And a 90 degree fitting would flood much easier than a straight shot exit due to volume differences.
My return line is not going into the oil pan, its going directly into the block and should be able to freely flow under all conditions, I just cant see it ever backing up the way it is now. 
Previously I went into the oil pan it was low enough to be submerged and also was restricted flow by a kink caused by the axle resting on the line when left on jack stands, the turbo never experienced seal failure in the 10k miles I drove it like that.


_Modified by dreadlocks at 11:16 PM 4-22-2008_


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

lookin real good man, im hopin to have mine back on the road again real soon, id like to see this when its done (talked to you long time ago at datr, i had the red vr6t)


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (DMehalko(DM))*

looks good.
Subscribed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: (stealthmk1)*

You've got the stealth look down to a *T*.
Excellent work dude. Subscribed.


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (Amsterdam087)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: (DieGTi)*

Make sure and fill the coolant from the back of the head to the heater core. Its the highest point in the system. I ran a inline coolant filler on the upper radiator hose and had problems with it. I ended up buying a filler neck from a street bike that had the same size hose as the hose going to the heater core, has worked fine since.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

yea I have had alot of problems with trapped air w/my evans coolant in the past.. luckily once its full it requires zero maintenance. I'll disconnect the upper heater hose and fill it there but I am leaving the filler neck where it is.. I still have to run an expansion tank to make it pass tech but I plan on making my own out of PCV pipes and stuffing it up in the fender.. 
not alot going on, ordered charge pipes.. once material comes in I'll start fabing them all up nice and sick like








I mounted my stock golf front and rear valences today, mounted up my external kill switch.. this is required for me to pass tech inspection at any race course because I have my battery re-located. It wont be functional and will have the key removed while I am in street mode but with a flip of a switch and all my power will be routed through this switch... allowing them to kill the power/motor easy if anything bad should happen.
























Needs to be wired still obviously, If you look you can see a grommet a few inches to the left where my tube comes up behind the bumper.. that'll be where I run the wires through to the inside.
Incase anyone else re-locates there battery and still wants to take it to the drag strip this was STUPID easy, just took a few bong hits to figure it all out








no more visible exhaust tip either








*edit*
Here is the wiring diagram for my kill switches, you guys think this will pass tech inspection? A single ford starter solenoid will isolate all power going to motor. 










_Modified by dreadlocks at 10:00 AM 4-28-2008_


----------



## DieGTi (Jun 19, 2001)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Easiest way to wire the battery cutoff is to replace the 200a fuse in your diagram with a switch.







Of course this means any joker can turn your car off at any time.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (DieGTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DieGTi* »_Easiest way to wire the battery cutoff is to replace the 200a fuse in your diagram with a switch.







Of course this means any joker can turn your car off at any time.









That wont kill the car when running tho because the alternator is still providing power.. I also dont want to run another low gauge hot wire all the way back to the trunk so I figured a starter solenoid should serve as a high amp relay to isolate all power sources from the motor/ignition/pumps I think this will prove to be safer, for example the emergency kill switch I plan on mounting to my roll bar I dont really want all them amps running through.
After the fact I found that key type switches are not NHRA legal (they are SCCA legal however), so guess this switch will be temporary until a tech inspector hassles me about it.. I dont plan on competing this year, just playing when I can so I dont see it stopping me from racing as not having one hasent stopped me before (just get an ear full from inspectors @ drag strip)
Note the diagram has a bypass for the external kill switch, this will be small and hidden safety switch somewhere inside the car that will enable/disable the external switch.. When the bypass switch is closed the external switch wont do anything for security reasons.. dont need it to be that easy to disable my alarm.
At some point I was planing on fitting the Methanol tank and Battery box in spare tire well.. when I go to do that I'll mount a switch up to NHRA specs in the spare tire well and then connect it to a removable push rod going through bumper where license plate is supposed to sit.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

Man, your project look awsome but, What's your plan or what you try to compete? Looks more like a Time Attack car, than a DRAG car. I have a time attack GTI too.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

only competition plans at this time are for Bonneville top speed, there tech requirements I have to meet, but its not like I am gona break any records or anything.. just the desire to go fast as ****, but Im gonna need to lengthen my o2m before taking it out there.
I just need to meet basic guidelines so I can participate in open track days like test-n-tune drags or more likely a weekend on a road course.


----------



## BeitzDUB (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Bonneville







Yay Ryan


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

weak!








we need to setup some time for you and I to go to MAC for some Dyno tuning.... once we both have our cars running


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)




----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

be interesting to see how that single to dual sounds with that much power...


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

should sound better than my ****ty ass GHL muffler thats actually a 2.5" muffler.. 








I am looking forward to it, should flow as well as it sounds. I hear a couple other VRT's are managed to fit larger versions of the Aero Stealth on and loved the sound. I went with single to dual because I intend to run down turn tips, figured it'd look better.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

right on, cant wait to see it...... heres what i stuffed under mine, pic is when i tacked it up.








On another note... where did you end up putting your PS resivor?


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

nice, my PS Reservoir is under the SRI.. above the oil filter housing and infront of crackpipe, tight squeeze but its out of sight. I'll snap a pic of it before I put all that back together for the last time. Helps that I dont have a SAI


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

hmmmm yeah ive been thinkin no SAI.... but i have this thing called emissions i have to pass!


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

No CEL here for no SAI, Besides Colorado does not care about check engine light.. only that it has a CAT and passes there pipe sniffer.
Mine is still tagged in Kansas anywase so it does not have to pass emissions.. SiliconIntakes has a fake cat, just straight 3" tube w/cat housing.. If I need to tag it locally I'll lean it out and turn my methanol pump on all the time and pass w/out any problems or modifications.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

yeah...no sniff test here with obd2, they just hook up the scanner and check it... Not sure what removing the SAI does, but good to know u have no CEL from it!


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_I'll lean it out and turn my methanol pump on all the time and pass w/out any problems or modifications. 
E-85







We've gotten old rabbits to pass with a mix of 1gal real gas and 2gal E85.... once it passes just top the tank back off with your regular gasoline. Your Mk4 should be a ****-ton more E85 compatible than a Mk1... besides, its 114Octane, Race gas my friend (NHRA certified and about 1/10th the cost of race gas)


----------



## K20017 (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks great! Can't wait to see the finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

I towed it down to the shop with no problems this weekend, its sitting on the lift right now waiting for me to get off work.
Hoping to drive this home Sunday *crosses fingers*
last batch of parts were ordered this weekend, if they all get here before friday I'll be golden.


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

Dreadlocks i hope you get what you want, keep the good work on it.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*

good luck


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

too late, **** already ****ed up the goal of sunday.. There was a death in the Family (wife's side) and I'll be out of town all weekend








tonight I mounted the walbro in the back next to filter and "modified" the front tow hook so it can be installed/removed with charge pipes in the way.



_Modified by dreadlocks at 9:54 AM 6-3-2008_


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Tow Hook Modification (going to get re-done, going to cut mount off new beetle to use longer hook)








Inline Fuel Pump install:








Downpipe/Exhaust:









Charge Pipes:








Still alot of work to do, but its coming along slowly..


















_Modified by dreadlocks at 12:32 AM 5-13-2008_


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Looking good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fastrabbit (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

jess shop?


----------



## Monarchy (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*

Loving the pie wedge inlet, looks mean.
Black VF mounts are sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

lookin good!


----------



## BeitzDUB (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (fastrabbit)*

not to answer for Ryan but..

_Quote, originally posted by *fastrabbit* »_jess shop?

Yeah thats where they're doin all the piping


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (BeitzDUB)*

Just curious, i dont think this has been asked yet, What turbo are you running? And did you do for fueling? Inline pump? 3.5bar or 4 bar? 
I have my turbo picked out already, just havnt purchased yet... but still curious what your running?


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

Garrett T60-1 w/Hifi compressor and .70AR hotside, C2 42#, 255lph Inline Walbro, 3bar
630cc tune and larger turbo are down the line, project is currently on hold.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_Garrett T60-1 w/Hifi compressor and .70AR hotside, C2 42#, 255lph Inline Walbro, 3bar
630cc tune and larger turbo are down the line, project is currently on hold.
wow... it looks like I'll have the Dasher running before you


----------



## vwmk2vr6s (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_Garrett T60-1 w/Hifi compressor and .70AR hotside, C2 42#, 255lph Inline Walbro, 3bar
630cc tune and larger turbo are down the line, project is currently on hold.

Its been a year since the last post, How is the car coming Ryan?


----------



## tnbt10 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

hey man i ran into tha same problem with my vf mount it went to crap after i did my bt setup jus wondering if you came up with any alternative solutions plz let me know


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (tnbt10)*

Saw this car on Wetdub ( I post as Jeff Beagley )
Glad to see your going in the right direction! everything looks nice... what was done to paint the tranny like that?


----------

